# Baby Wipes



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Costco/Kirkland baby wipes. It says biodegradable and good for the environment. I think it also says septic tank safe somewhere. Are these okay to use in our RV's? has anyone tried?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I wouldn't just to be on the safe side. They won't break down like the RV tp is designed to do.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

My understanding is baby wipes--or any kind of wipes should not go in ANY sewer system (even a city), put them in the garbage can! as they eventually plug up things.

My rule of thumb, is a minimum amount of toilet paper as possible--add extra water if possible, and use the sewer flusher(if you have one) at the dump station. Don't want the "MOUND" Building in that black tank!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Put one in a jar with a lid, add water and shake. If it is not just a slurry in 30 minutes then don't flush it.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I think we will stick with the regular RV TP we've been using to be safe.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Whether they are biodegradable or not, I would not drop them in the tank. I have had to remove my black tank valve twice because of baby wipes getting jammed/lodged into the tank drain valve seat. This was not a fun task. Both times the drain valve would not close all the way and the only way to fix it was to cut a whole in the belly and remove the valve.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

ob277rl said:


> The DW has been buying our TP at our local grocery store (HEB). It is labeled septic safe, single ply, and is less expensive than regular TP. So far we haven't had any problems draining the black tank. Good Luck.


I miss the HEB. They have the best cheesy corn curls in the country!!!







BTW... are you the former "Robertized"??


----------

